# Fantasy 5 Lenses



## Sabaki (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey all 

If you could pick any 5 lenses to go out and shoot your favourite genre(s), which lenses would you go for?

As this is a fantasy post, let's pretend the bodies we have are a 1DXmkii and 7Dmkii.

So any 5 lenses and a word or two as to why please. Looking forward to seeing the replies ;D


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 2, 2016)

• Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS Macro - My very favourite genre & doubles as a portrait lens too

• Canon EF 600mm f/4.0 L IS II - Probably the ultimate birding and wildlife lens

• Canon EF 16-35mm f/4.0 L IS - Landscapes are one of my very favourite genres

• Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L - Love this lens. For architecture, citiscapes and landscapes

• Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II - Beginning to enjoy people photography so chose this instead of the 85mm f/1.2

There's my picks


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 2, 2016)

14-20 f2.8 or faster for astro
600mm 5.6 DO for wildlife
50mm f/1.0 for rediculously thin dof for full body shots
20-350mm all-rounder that weighs in at less than a tank
50mm f/1.4 IS USM to please ahsanford

Unfortunately this list assumes they're not coming out of *my* wallet.. :-(

Edit: oops.. I misunderstood; I thought being a 'fantasy' post I could invent my own new lenses oh well

Of the lenses that exist:
11-24 cause I love landscapes a lot, and I could never afford this one
400mm 2.8 for wildlife OR 100-400 for portability. Wildlife is my real passion, just too expensive to get 'really' set up
200mm 2.0 for headshots and the ultimate bokeh 
35mm 1.4 or 24-70 2.8 for portraits full body and group shots and events
rokinon 24mm 1.4 for nightscapes . (Not expensive just been waiting for the right time to get it


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 2, 2016)

The line of EF lenses is fairly complete.
EF-S lenses on the other hand, must meet certain areas.

EF 24-200mm F3.5-5.6L IS
EF-S 15-50mm F2.8 IS (Which does not change size during zooming)
EF-S 50-135mm F2.8 IS (Which does not change size during zooming)
EF-S 10-20mm F2.8 (Which does not change size during zooming)
EF-S 30mm F1.4


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2016)

1200 F5.6 - because you never have a big enough lens.....
600 F4 - same reason, only can be carried without a Sherpa....
200F2 - speed and a bit of length.....
24-70 F2.8 as a good walk around zoom.....
100-400 rev II as the other good walk around zoom.....


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like the OP meant actual lenses on the market and the fantasy part was you owning them, whether or not you already do. I know some here already have their fantasy gear. Me, I'm about 1/2 way.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

17 TS-E
24-70 Mk2
Zeiss 100mm f/2 Makro-Planar T*
200 f/2
600 f/4 IS ll


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh, lenses that really exist?

This is a subject a little boring. :-\

EF 24-70mm F2.8L II
EF 70-200mm F2.8 L IS II
EF 16-35mm F4L IS
EF 35mm F1.4L II
EF 85mm F1.2L II


----------



## neonlight (Apr 2, 2016)

If a CN20x50 fits a 7DII that'd be my zoom. 50-1500mm anyone?
600f4
200-400 1.4x
11-24
85 1.2


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 2, 2016)

I already have a nice selection of lenses, but this is one I'm trying to bring back to life.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2016)

TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L 
EF 16-35mm f/4.0 L IS 
EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II 
EF 70-200mm f/2,8L IS II
EF 600mm f/4.0 L IS II


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Apr 2, 2016)

35L II
Otus 85
200 f2L
300 f2.8 II
180 OS Macro


----------



## surapon (Apr 2, 2016)

Click said:


> TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L
> EF 16-35mm f/4.0 L IS
> EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II
> EF 70-200mm f/2,8L IS II
> EF 600mm f/4.0 L IS II



Dear friend Mr. Click.
Yes, Sir, I agree with you all of them, Plus another one Canon 5200 MM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRq18WpQZC0

Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L
> ...



Shouldn't that lens cap have come with one of those tethers you get on Ebay? Or a handle on top?


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 2, 2016)

Favorite Genre: Astronomy

Scope (~=lens, just the one will do): http://www.dreamscopes.com/pages/projects-04/newt-astro-32_DreamHypergraphPF.htm

Of course a 1DXII would be wasted on such a beast, so I'd sell it and the 7D and put the cash towards:

Camera: http://www.andor.com/scientific-cameras/ikon-xl-and-ikon-large-ccd-series/ikon-xl-231

Having got these on order I'd need soemthing man enough to sit it all on:

Mount.. possibly: http://www.mesu-optics.nl/mesu300_en.html

Although I might need a bigger mount  anyone got a couple of hundred grand going begging?


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm overlapping with some others...

70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
200mm f/2L IS
600mm f/4L II
1200mm f/5.6

and one left field, the Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 with 2x teleconverter.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 3, 2016)

Fantasy 5 lenses?
For me they would be the 16-35 F4 L IS, 24-70 F2.8 L V2, 100-400 L IS Mk2, 500 F4 L IS Mk2 and 800 F5.6 L IS.
I don't have the 1DX2 but I do have the 1DX and 7D2, so all I need to do is sell a couple of lenses and get the 500 Mk2 - I have the rest. Then I am very happy!!!!!


----------



## scyrene (Apr 3, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> Fantasy 5 lenses?
> For me they would be the 16-35 F4 L IS, 24-70 F2.8 L V2, 100-400 L IS Mk2, 500 F4 L IS Mk2 and 800 F5.6 L IS.
> I don't have the 1DX2 but I do have the 1DX and 7D2, so all I need to do is sell a couple of lenses and get the 500 Mk2 - I have the rest. Then I am very happy!!!!!



The 500 is a great lens, you won't regret it!


----------



## Besisika (Apr 3, 2016)

Since it is a fantasy
1 - 11-24mm f4
2 - 85mm 1.2
3 - 100M L 2.8
4 - 70-200mm II 2.8
5 - 400mm 2.8


----------



## Zv (Apr 3, 2016)

1. 11-24 f/4 because I love the look of wide angle lenses 
2. 17 TS because I want to try some wide angle tilt shift shots (never done before)
3. 70-200LII because it would be very useful in this fantasy scenario!
4. Otus 55 f/1.4 because it would be an awesome general purpose lens (like my 50 STM  ) 
5. Otus 85 f/1.4 same as above but this one is for portraits 

I want more than 5! I need the 35LII in there!!! I guess I could give up one of my Otuses... : 

;D


----------



## surapon (Apr 3, 2016)

slclick said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. slclick.-------I love your Cap with the big handle on the center of the Cap = Great Idea, But, I must paint the red ring on the edge of the cap too = " L " Lens.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L
> ...



Hello Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend also, Sir.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Simple enough since I own the five I would want for most purposes, but I wouldn't "go out" with five lenses. For my favorite genre I really only need one, the 500mm F/4 II.

I wouldn't take a 7D II though, I would take a 5Ds R and the 1Dx II.


----------



## nvsravank (Apr 3, 2016)

50mm F1.0
17mm TSE
85 mm f1.2
135 f2
200-400 F4

I have 2 of those 5


----------



## DeafByDrumming (Apr 3, 2016)

My top picks

11-24 f/4L
24-70mm f/2.8L II - in my gear bag
70-200mm f/2.8L II - also in my gear bag
100mm f/2.8L - also in my gear bag
400mm DO f/4 II - probably what I'm getting next but need to pay off the 1DXII first, lol


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Apr 3, 2016)

24mm TS-E
16-35 f4 IS (already have) Will upgrade to a 16-35 2.8 III if it turns out to be just as sharp.
70-200 f2.8 II (already have)
100-400 II
300 or 400 f2.8


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 3, 2016)

All I want is my 70 - 200 F/1.2 L IS


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 3, 2016)

Zeiss 100 mm Makroplanar ZE: my current go-to lens for nature/natural history.
Canon MPE 65: for small objects.
Zeiss 21 mm ZE: great for environmental portraits.
Zeiss Otus 55 mm ZE: optical correction to match my 5DsR.
Canon TSE 17 mm: tempted to get that one, with my 5DsR, I can crop and get a "free" TSE24, as well.

Only the last one is fantasy, the others are part of my core-kit.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 3, 2016)

There are a number of lenses I'd like that canon doesnt make but could...

1) 500mm f5.6 IS (or a 200 or 300-500 5.6 IS L) - hiking/walk around wildlife
2) 120ish-300 f2.8 IS L - because this would appeal to me more than a 70-200 2.8 IS ii
3) 20 f1.4 L (or 18mm f1.4) - for milky way/landscapes. 
4) 200ish IS macro
5) 24-105 (or slightly longer) f4 L IS II - because the mki sucks at 105.


Oh wait real lenses? Boring. 

600ii - wildlife
200-4001.4x - wildlife
70-200ii - misc
60mm MP-E - insect eyeballs
17mm TS-E - never used a tilt shift but seems awesome. I'd definitely own one already if I lived in a major city like NYC or Hong Kong.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

1. Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L MK II / Portrait and general use.

2. Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L MK II / Portrait, general use, and close in wildlife.

3. Canon EF 400 f/2.8L MK II / Wildlife

4. Canon EF 600 f/4L MK II / Wildlife, particularly "Beach Bunnies" (I would buy this before the 400 f/2.8L just because I think it is the better way to go if I couldn't swing both lenses dollar wise.)

5. Canon EF 135 f/2L / Portrait (Such a nice lens!)

I do not own the 400 or 600 listed. I'd really like to. I do own all the others listed and cannot fault any of them in any way. 

Canon "L" lenses are remarkable, at least the ones I have are. So are the cameras.

When I started getting interested in photography as a hobby I had no idea which brand to go with. I did, however, notice all the big white lenses on the sidelines of sporting events. I figured out they were all Canon lenses and used that connection to choose Canon. Canon gear has been very good to me.

I don't ever look at Nikon or other brands. Why torture myself with specs and worry? It is pointless to me. What I have suits me just fine. I don't worry about DR, who has a better sensor or not, blah blah blah. Canon gear just works and I am not nearly skilled enough to outgrow what I have any time soon. Hooray for Canon!     And hooray for those on this forum who have given me great advice!


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 3, 2016)

The world's most expensive lens at 2 million dollars... Leica 1600mm @ F5.6 







But I'm sure this lens isn't bad either. Zeiss Apo Sonnar T* 1700mm, f/4:






Or if we need some low light lens, the Carl Zeiss' 50mm Planar f/0.70


----------



## rbr (Apr 3, 2016)

14mm f2.8 L II (smaller than 11-24)
16-35mm f4 IS L
100-400mm IS L II
400mm f4 IS DO II
800mm f5.6 IS L (prefer over 600 f4. I have used 600 lenses with tc's most of the time and don't need the f4. It's easier and quicker taking a 1.4x off an on an 800 than switching between a 1.4x and 2x and messing around with their caps)

with a 1DX and a 1D Mark4 (over 7D2). I currently own all 3 and the 7D2 sits at home on a shelf.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 3, 2016)

5 real lens that I don't own

17-40L 4.0

35 1.4l

300 2.8l

135 2.0l

70-200 l 2.8 mk2

I have most of the lens I really want to use the 17-40 intrigues me as I feel its the walk around lens I need for my 5dmk3 sometimes fantasy choices is what in your vision of the art


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 3, 2016)

Wishlist (lenses which do exist):
1. Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L II USM 
2. Canon EF 200mm f/2 L IS USM 
3. Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L II IS USM
4. Zeiss Makro-Planar T* 100mm f/2 ZE
5. Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 L USM

Fantasy lenses (which don't exist):
1. Canon EF 28-85mm f/2 L USM - Low light events and portraiture (1Dx-II)
2. Canon EF 18mm f/2 USM - Astro/landscape, (5Ds-R) low falloff and sharp stars in corners
3. Canon TS-E 45mm f/2.8 L - Landscape/Architecture/Product photography (5Ds-R)
4. Canon EF 120-300mm f/4 DO IS USM - Indoor sports (1Dx-II) or wildlife (7D-II)
5. Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L III USM (BR) - Low light events and portraiture (5Ds-R)


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 22, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Wishlist (lenses which do exist):
> 1. Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L II USM
> 2. Canon EF 200mm f/2 L IS USM
> 3. Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L II IS USM
> ...


I am extremely happy to add the 8-15mm f/4 L to my camera bag today. What a fantastic lens. ;D


----------



## scyrene (Apr 22, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> Simple enough since I own the five I would want for most purposes, but I wouldn't "go out" with five lenses. For my favorite genre I really only need one, the 500mm F/4 II.
> 
> I wouldn't take a 7D II though, I would take a 5Ds R and the 1Dx II.



Wow, really? You'd go out just with the 500?

I'd always take at least one shorter/wider lens with that. Usually I carry 3-5 lenses plus extenders, but I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 22, 2016)

Maui5150 said:


> All I want is my 70 - 200 F/1.2 L IS



Don't forget the sherpa to carry it...


----------



## twalton (Apr 26, 2016)

Favourite Genre: Landscape and Portrait 

1. Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM

2. Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II USM

3. Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM

4. Canon EF 135mm f/2.0L USM 

5. Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM or EF 50mm f/1.2L USM


----------



## Hannes (Apr 26, 2016)

With six it would be easier to choose but my list would be 

1) 24-70 f2.8 II
2) 70-200 f2.8 II
3) 200-400 f4 x1.4
4) 200 f2
5) 50 1.2

One more lens and it would be a 16-35 f2.8 II or possibly the 11-24 f4


----------



## jd7 (Apr 26, 2016)

twalton said:


> Favourite Genre: Landscape and Portrait
> 
> 1. Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty good list to me!


----------



## TheJock (Apr 26, 2016)

OOH good thread, Santa please deliver this bad boy to me ;D

EF 500-800L F5.6 BR IS USM 1.4x!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You might need some additional reindeer


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 26, 2016)

mistaspeedy said:


> The world's most expensive lens at 2 million dollars... Leica 1600mm @ F5.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to carry in a bag however, even for a Sherpa.

sek


----------



## mnclayshooter (Apr 26, 2016)

Main goal is to cover almost the full gamut (obviously with some gaps - but let's be honest, how often are you set up, and say to yourself: "Self, you should change to a different lens, that's probably back in the car 5 miles back down the trail..." Does it really matter if you have gaps? I think not... it matters which lens you have with you and how you use it... if I could only spend enough time to figure that part out - how to use them! 

MP-E 65 (love that super macro, look at the bug's eyes kind of stuff)
24-70 - good all-around lens for just about everything. 
24 TS-E landscapes and architecture (and pano-stitching)
600 for wildlife and spying on people
70-200 other end of the all-around lens for just about everything

IF I could add one more it would be a dedicated ultra wide - mainly astro lens such as the 14mm Samyang or some other similar. 
IF I could add two more it would be a 16-35 for quicker (hiking/handheld etc) landscapes - TS-E has some set up and tripod time.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 26, 2016)

Surapon, you know that you could only get the 5200mm Canon lens if you were director of a spy agency. 

"potential" lenses not on the market: A Canon 600mm f/4 DO lens that I could actually lift and shoot birds in flight. 
A Canon 200mm f/2.8 to f/4 1:1 macro lens with IS and (sloooow) AF with focus limiters and good manual focusing (fairly long helicoid in the macro range).
A Canon full frame 60-70mm f/2 1:2 macro with IS and AF and great image quality from f/2, and LIGHTWEIGHT


Actual lenses I may try soon via rental: TS-E 24, for landscapes
Canon 600mm f/4 L IS II
Sigma 180mm f/2.8 1:1 macro


----------



## Carlos575 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmmmm, tough choice!
1. EF 300 f2.8L IS II
2. EF 200 f2 IS
3. EF 50 f1.0L
4. EF 600 f4L IS II
5. Zeiss 85 f1.4 Otus


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 26, 2016)

35L / 85L / 16-35IIL / 400 f2.8 LIS / 70-200 f2.8 LIS II
Oh...and I have them already


----------



## Starfox (Apr 26, 2016)

Nifty Fifty


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 27, 2016)

Starfox said:


> Nifty Fifty



But which one? metal mount? Plastic fantastic? Re-issue?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hmm... I have two of my fantasy lenses..

1 & 2 - 24-70mm f2.8 II L & 135mm f2.0L

I'd perhaps like...
3 - I'd like to upgrade my 70-300L to a 100-400 II L
4 - I'd like to upgrade my 16-35 f2.8 II L to a prime in the 14-16mm range
5 - Difficult, would I want a superzoom, or just an extender and crop body, would I like a collection of 24/35/50/85mm primes, would I get a 8-15mm fisheye, oh the choices...


----------



## PhotographerJim (May 20, 2016)

EF 11-24mm, Landscapes
EF 135mm, Portraits
EF 200-400mm, wildlife/birds/kids....
EF 300mm 2.8 mk2, because it's freaking amazing
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, maximum image DOF


----------



## BGBVCBCCA (Jun 10, 2016)

1. EF 100mm Macro (better yet, 180mm macro if it is ever updated with IS) - I need a good macro lens for insects
2. EF 100-400mm L IS II - I already have it and love it! Great for short range birds and wildlife
3. EF 800mm DO - I would love this for birds and wildlife and will get one immediately on release. 600mm would be ok but this is still too short for full frame body. 1000mm DO would be good too.
4. EF 24-105mm IS II - I have the first version and love it for portraits, flowers and other close subjects. The coming update would be great
5. MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro - don't like the manual focus aspect but I think this would be a very fun lens to have. Something to fool around with on rainy days  (I really only need the first 4, since I have 2 and 4, 1 & 3 would do)

I REALLY hope the long DO lenses are coming soon!


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, seeing as I have so many lenses already, here's what I'd really like

1. EF 50mm f/1.0L 
For the pure pointless insanity of it

2. EF 85mm f/1.2L II
Pretty close to the top of my 'to get' list

3. EF 300mm f/2.8 IS II
If there is a single *best quality lens* for EF, this is probably it.

4. EF 11-24mm f/4 USM
Rented this bad boy when I was in Hawaii. Would love to keep one.

5 EF 200-400mm f/4l is usm extender 1.4x
Ok, even for a dream this is asking a lot!


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm definitely an amateur, so I don't mind not having the absolute best IQ and razor thin DOF and opt for zoom lenses for the most convenience. Here's my list:

1. 16-35 F2.8 L III, assuming it has the IQ of the current F4 version, want the larger aperture for sunset landscapes.

2. 24-105 F4 L II, assuming it has better IQ than my current version and I'm sure it will. The current version is my everyday walk around lens.

3. 70-200 F2.8 L II - What can I say that has not already been said about this one.

4. 100-400 F4.5-5.6 L II - Recently got this one, I'm very impressed.

5. Either one of the 50mm or 85mm primes so I can play with that razor thin DOF for portraits.

I've been slowly acquiring my fantasy lenses and currently own choices 2,3 and 4 so I can cover all of the focal lengths between 24 and 400mm with some overlap between the lenses. I'm currently using a 7Dii, and would like to add the 16-35 either the F4 or the recently announced F2.8 III version (depending on price and IQ) to get a little wider angle of view. After that I hope to upgrade to a FF body maybe the 5D iv after the price drops.


----------



## RGF (Jun 12, 2016)

600 F4 II for wildlife (because you can never get long enough)
11-24 for landscape (because you can never get wide enough)
24-70 F2.8 II for walk around (very sharp, wish the 24-105 was up to its quality)
200-400 for wildlife (when I don't need to be close)
24 TS/E for architecture


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 16, 2016)

I like shooting sports mainly (diving, tennis), so here are mine:

Canon EF 200mm f/2.0 IS - Indoor/outdoor sports, portraits for both cameras
Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS II - Indoor/outdoor sports, wildlife with teleconverter
Canon EF 135mm f/2.0 L - Indoor sports, portraits for both cameras
Canon 24-70 F/4.0 L - general purpose zoom and macro for both cameras
Canon 70-200 F/2.8 L II - general purpose zoom for both cameras

With 5 lenses to choose - this would be the list.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 17, 2016)

Well I have the two cameras and have my fantasy lenses:
16-35 F4L
24-70 F2.8 L V2
100-400 L Mk2
300 F2.8 L IS
800 F5.6 L I1
100 F2.8 Macro

Fantasy? Sell the 300 F2.8 and get enough to cover most of a 500 F4 L Mk2 - not going to happen, but I can dream ;D


----------



## zrz2005101 (Jun 17, 2016)

If we are talking about only Canon lens then,

11-24mm F4 
24-70mm F2.8 II
85mm f1.2 II
200mm F2.0 IS
400mm f2.8 IS II


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 4, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wishlist (lenses which do exist):
> ...


I am extremely happy to add the 35mm f/1.4 L II USM to my camera bag today. I decided to trade in my 5D-III and some other equipment which was not getting ennough use to fund this purchase. Straight out the box focusing fast and accurate. Very happy. Looking forward to the 5D-next ;D


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2016)

Funny, I own just 5 lenses, well, proper traditional lenses that is. I'm pretty happy with them as well so I guess I'm living someone's fantasy.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 7, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Main goal is to cover almost the full gamut (obviously with some gaps - but let's be honest, how often are you set up, and say to yourself: "Self, you should change to a different lens, that's probably back in the car 5 miles back down the trail..." Does it really matter if you have gaps? I think not... it matters which lens you have with you and how you use it... if I could only spend enough time to figure that part out - how to use them!
> 
> MP-E 65 (love that super macro, look at the bug's eyes kind of stuff)
> 24-70 - good all-around lens for just about everything.
> ...





On further review:

My list has changed a bit... and probably always will:


16-35 f4 (have it, and will not part with it... man it's sharp!)
70-200 f2.8 II (have used it, am shopping for one, but keep getting distracted by the 300!)
300 f2.8 II (w/ extenders - do they count as lenses?) <-- this will be likely my next purchase
MP-E 65 (for those occasions when looking at the bug's left cheek hairs is important)
24 TS-E (for those times when fiddling with your lens like a weirdo is what you need to do to look/act the part of being a professional).


----------



## Daan Stam (Jul 8, 2016)

it is hard but i think
70-200 f2.8 is usm mkII
24-70 f2.8 usm mkII
100mm f2.8 L is usm
300mm f2.8 is usm mkII with extenders
11-24 usm


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 8, 2016)

My 2 Cents

70-200mm II - Just an incredibly reliable lens - perfection
100mm Macro - Superb
50mm 1.2- I love 50mm, I love shallow depth of field and creamy bokeh
16-35 F4 - A great lens for landscapes - very sharp
24-105mm F4 - Time and again it proves to be very solid and reliable lens.

Ones that nearly made the list
Canon 100-400 II - A great lens too
Canon 85mm 1.2 - special but difficult
Samyang 14mm - Great for Astro and relatively cheap.


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 8, 2016)

I'll play:

1) 16-35/4L IS
2) 24-70/2.8L IS II
3) 70-200/2.8L IS II
4) 100/2.8L IS Macro
5) 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS II

All of these lenses are already in my kit, except the 24-70. I'm on my 2nd 24-105/4L IS, and it will get me by until either Canon releases a 24-70/2.8L IS or the rumored (announced?) 24-105/4L IS II turns out to be all that (and fixes the zoom creep).

Sadly, the lens among these with arguably the greatest reputation (70-200) is the zoom I use the least.

Other than a newer/better standard range zoom with IS, the only other lens for which I pine is the elusive Canon/ahsanford 50/1.whatever (optional) IS (true ring) USM, to replace my ancient, buzzy (but ever sharp!) 50/2.5CM.


----------



## Jerryrigged (Jul 15, 2016)

I shoot almost exclusively people: Family Events, Portraits and Weddings

What I've got:

1) 24-70 f/2.8L II (Least used L lens. OK, but kind of boring)
2) 70-200 f/2.8L IS II (Tied for my favorite lens... Awesome!)
3) 35mm f/1.4L II (Tied for my favorite lens - beautiful!)
4) 100mm f/2.8L Macro (Very nice for details - and is a surprisingly good portrait lens) 
5) 85mm f/1.8 (Got it for the focal length and fast aperture - OK lens, but rarely used)
6) 50mm f/1.4 (Poor, poor stepchild to the 50mm f/1.2 - more on this below)


What my perfect set would be:

1) 70-200 f/2.8L IS II (One of the very best portrait lenses, fastest AF system, very sharp, image stabilization)

2) 35mm f/1.4L II (Color / contrast are beautiful, one of sharpest canon lenses, almost no CA, and YES it is used as a portrait lens) 

3) 50mm f/1.2L (I've used this lens for a few weddings. it is NOT the sharpest lens, but has decent sharpness in the center, creates beautiful images. Bokeh is very nice. Low light champ).

4) 85mm f/1.2L III (?) (I'd love to try out a NEW Canon 85mm lens... maybe once they give it some of the 35mm f/1.4L II love (blue refractive stuff). Don't want the current lens, but maybe version III.

5) 135mm f/2L (Never used it, but gets rave reviews as a portrait / people lens. This is next on my list to buy)


----------



## pooly (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't have a full list, but here is the starting point.

#1. 15mm Fisheye f/2.8 II
Not sure why the production stopped. I don't want the 8-15mm zooom but I want f/2.8. I'm already shooting at 6400 iso with my copy. With faster AF please 

#2. 14-24mm f/2.8
I know, I know, Canon has release a 11-24mm. But it's f/4. And the 16-35mm f/2.8 is not wide enough.

#3. 24-70mm f/2.8 IS
Versatile, wide aperture, but also need IS.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 9, 2016)

Sticking with lenses that really exist, and as someone whose primary interests are portrait/people, landscape and travel photography, I think my choice is:

Canon 70-200 2.8L IS II
Canon 35 1.4L II (although I haven't used it, and I've been happy with my Sigma 35 Art)
Sigma 50 1.4 Art
Canon 85 1.2L (although I haven't used it, and I've been pretty happy with my Sigma 85 1.4 EX)
Canon 24-70 4L IS (and will see about the 24-105 4L IS II when it's out)

although it's tempting to swap out one of the last three (probably the 50) for a Canon 16-35 4L IS.


----------



## meywd (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, having both the 1DX II and the 7D II is a fantasy by it self, but if I have them then the lenses to match are:

1: 300mm f/2.8 II
2: 85mm f/1.2 II
3: Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4
4: 35mm II f/1.4
5: 100mm f/2.8 IS


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 9, 2016)

My choice would be:

ef 400 f2.8 LIS II for the long end...assuming tele-converters aren't actually considered lenses but accessories. 
ef 16-35 f2.8 II L for the wide end.
ef 35mm f1.4 II L for wide portraits / available light work
ef 85mm f1.2 II L for head shot portraits and available light work.
either the ef 135mm f2.0 L or the ef 100mm USM Macro L. That's a more tricky choice.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 9, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Zeiss 100 mm Makroplanar ZE: my current go-to lens for nature/natural history.
> Canon MPE 65: for small objects.
> Zeiss 21 mm ZE: great for environmental portraits.
> Zeiss Otus 55 mm ZE: optical correction to match my 5DsR.
> ...



There is just one non-existent fantasy lens I really want: Zeiss Otus 100/2.8 Makroplanar 1:1.
TSE 17 is now in my bag, TSE 24 arriving shortly.


----------



## TheJock (Oct 10, 2016)

Real lenses

1.	11-24 f4L USM
2.	70-200 f2.8L IS USM II
3.	200-400 f4L IS USM
4.	600 f4L IS USM II
5.	800 f5.6L IS USM

Fantasy lenses

1.	10-400L IS USM = for close up stuff to slightly distant stuff
2.	400-800L DO IS USM = for distant stuff to relatively far away stuff
3.	800-1200L DO IS USM = for relatively far away stuff to stuff on a different continent
4.	1200 F8L IS USM – for fast moving stuff on that different continent
5.	800 F4L IS USM – birds in flight – the flying away from you type! 8)


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok, assuming some level of reality attached to them, here are my five fantasy lenses

EF-M* 50mm f/1.8 STM (* meaning full-frame for future EOS-M full frame camera)
EF 50mm f/2.5 STM Compact Macro (With built-in LED ring light)
EF 50mm f/1.0L USM II 
(is that enough 50mm lenses?)
TS-EF 24-45mm f/2.8-4L USM (first tilt-shift autofocus zoom)
EF 16mm f/2.0L USM


----------



## Cory (Oct 10, 2016)

Canon 16-35 4.0
Sigma 85 1.4 Art
Canon 135 2.0
Canon 200 2.8II
Canon 100-400II


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 10, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Main goal is to cover almost the full gamut (obviously with some gaps - but let's be honest, how often are you set up, and say to yourself: "Self, you should change to a different lens, that's probably back in the car 5 miles back down the trail..." Does it really matter if you have gaps? I think not... it matters which lens you have with you and how you use it... if I could only spend enough time to figure that part out - how to use them!
> ...



After some consideration and time elapsed:

-MPE-65
-16-35 f4
-24-105 II (purely for the range of focal length as a walk-around - if it is leaps and bounds improved on the original)
-70-200 2.8 II
-300 2.8 II + extenders


----------



## snowleo (Oct 10, 2016)

I thought, we should tell the fantasy lenses, not the 'standard' lenses... ts ts ts... 

here my list of real fantasy lenses:

- 9-18 mm L F 2.0 for polar light fotos or as alternative: 10-16 mm F 1.4 (not more than 1 kg/2 pounds) including versatile tripod mount
- 50-150 mm L macro lens, 1:1 to 1:3, + automatic stacking feature (one shot and camera+lens does the rest)
- 150-500 mm L F 2.8-4.0 plus 1.4 teleconverter (instead of the 200-400 L)
- ts-e 20-40mm tilt and shift zoomlens F 4.0
- 24-70 mm L F 2.0 with a special depth of field-feature, let's say including an additional adjustment ring from low to high depth of field, this can be set at each aperture so at low d-o-f the lens reacts like a big tele-lens and at high d-o-f like a normal wide-angle lens)

and maybe as final dream:

12-360mm lens 2.8-5.6, razor sharp, light as a feather, smaller than the 70-300 L including macro, variable d-o-f and 1.4 teleconverter - well I guess thats a bit too much of fantasy

big grin

or roarrrr

snowleo


----------



## RGF (Oct 19, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> mistaspeedy said:
> 
> 
> > The world's most expensive lens at 2 million dollars... Leica 1600mm @ F5.6
> ...



Comes with customized Mercedes SUV to act as mobile tripod


----------

